# mold question from a soaping newbie



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I really want to learn the whole soap and lotion arena of goat milk... I'm sure I'll have a LOT of questions :biggrin
I just spent the better part of an hour looking at molds and other info. So my first question is can I use my regular bread pans as a mold for soap? (not ones that I use any more of course!)


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure you can...you can use just about anything as a mold when you first start playing around with soaping.
You may want to line it with some wax paper just in case the soap is hard to get out.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes.....but definitely line them. I like to use freezer paper when I need to line.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For an actual loaf bread pan, just line it with a garbage bag. The best molds are cardboard boxes, in fact this big box came today with 3 'shelves in it' that were actually drawers, they stacked on top of each other...and the first thing I thought was how cool, soap molds  The cardboard boxes under water bottles at wallmart...under cases of veggies, all make excellent soap molds to start with. If you can find an outlet type kitchen store, they sell silicone bakeware, the 8x8 square cake mold is an excellent non liner soap mold, just spray it with a light coating of fake Pam from walmart. Read read read...you can easily take this from a hobby to a business, so start simple, learn and ask tons of questions. If at anytime anyone makes you feel like you can't do something, your listening to the wrong person, soaping is easy, if it wasn't for the lye, it is something any older child could do that can making instant pudding. Vicki


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Vicki.....I love that post!!! So nice to see someone ENcourage instead of DIScourage a new person!


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

oh I had some silicon muffin pans given to me... never used them for baking 'cos you have to put a tray under them to hold it steady and what's the point of having to wash two pans?? but thet would make cute soap  gotta go hunt them down... thank you, will be looking at boxes in a new way


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

The one thing about the muffin pans or any mold that you have to pour individually is that you have to pour soap fairly fast if the scent accelerates, or it's cold in the room, etc. and many scents you will use will make pouring into individual molds next to impossible. For plain soaps, or soaps with scents that don't accelerate, make small batches and you should be fine.


----------

